# Anybody want a B12 cluster with tach?



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I found this thing in the junkyard and I was holy fuck and I thought I was bullshitting because I never knew they made a tach on the B12 SEDAN cluster. This car was decked out with really nice seats and the headliner was like a factory checker board. It also had a little center console to put stuff in. If anybody wants anything off this car let me know and I will go back and grab it. The car is at a pull a part here in columbia sc. My email is [email protected]


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

sent you an E-mail


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

common misconception is that only the sport coupes had tach clusters, but a fully optioned SE sedan styles came with them too.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes this came out of a fully equipped SE 87 sedan. This car has the center console too. Ill grab that if anybody wants it!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> Yes this came out of a fully equipped SE 87 sedan. This car has the center console too. Ill grab that if anybody wants it!


the center console is sweet. i modded one into my XE sport coupe, and its way better than the plain cup holder. looks and is more functional, and still operates as a cup holder if need be.


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

Man I'd LOVE to get my hands on those guages, but I'm broke as a joke. College student and all.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ill take 30 plus shipping for it....I just need my money back out of it.


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I'll be getting a tuition refund in a few weeks, if it's still here I'll take it, but if someone else comes along, and has the $$ by all means don't hold it for me. $$ is $$ you know. I've been thinking of yanking an AM tach from a car in the wrecking yard, just don't know where to put it. LOL.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

fantacmet said:


> Well I'll be getting a tuition refund in a few weeks, if it's still here I'll take it, but if someone else comes along, and has the $$ by all means don't hold it for me. $$ is $$ you know. I've been thinking of yanking an AM tach from a car in the wrecking yard, just don't know where to put it. LOL.


or find a junked b12 with a factory tach.

factory tach > aftermarket every day of the week.

not actually, but factory tach has no rice factor. if the car is heavily moded, factory tachs can be innaccurate.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

just remember if you are swapping gauge clusters (no tach to tach ), swap the gauge harness, it is much easier that cutting the plugs off the harness from the tach car and figuring out the wires on your non-tach car. The harness goes from the back of the SMJ behind the fuse box to behind the gauges, The harness removal and re-install shouldn't take more the 1/2 hour tops.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Its still here! Come and get it!!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

still got it?


----------

